# Commentary on Owen Hart from Raw. Booker T Apologizes.



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Update*



> I would never say anything to disrespect the legacy of Owen Hart. If I did offend anyone, I apologize.
> -- Booker T. Huffman (@BookerT5x) April 28, 2015





njcam said:


> I am just watching RAW that I recorded Live and the below was clearly said.....
> 
> JBL: Neville could be our 1st high flying king.
> 
> ...




What the fuck is wrong with these commentators. What the fuck. Yeah talking about a man who plummeted to his death and saying he didnt defy gravity. Holy fuck. Fuck these announcers.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Did they seriously say this?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I was just watching the Neville match on Raw-- the only thing I cared to see tonight, and the announcers just made multiple jokes about Owen's death.

They said something about Owen flying, then said he didn't defy gravity, and a minute later used the word splatter.

WTF is wrong with these sociopaths in control of the WWE?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I heard them say something about Neville being King would be the first high-flying King who defied gravity but I didn't hear them say anything about Owen.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



KO Bossy said:


> Did they seriously say this?


Yes, JBL said "well owen was a high flyer" and Booker said "Well he didnt defy gravity" and laughed. I mean Im hoping he's talking about his in ring style but holy shit to talk about defying gravity and mentioning a guy who plummeted to his death...what the fuck. Either theyre insensitive pricks making the crudest fucking joke or theyre incompetent.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

You ninja'd me.

I can't believe they went there.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Same announcers who once talked about zombie Guerrero.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I really hope you misheard them.

I really.... really... hope you misheard them. Holy fuck.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



Mister Sinister said:


> You ninja'd me.
> 
> I can't believe they went there.


I just pray it was a mistake. Sorry man didnt mean to. I was following main thread and heard that and was like holy fuck. I know most people tune out the announcers but dear lord. I really hope it wasnt a sick joke about his death.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Wow, my stream died and I missed that part. They need to publicly apologize for that!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Hope they get dropped from 80ft.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Natalya should march down to that desk and clock the fucking lot of them. i'm still in shock, because that's just not like Booker, who made him say that and fucking why?


----------



## castiron (Apr 10, 2015)

Disgusting


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Yes, JBL said "well owen was a high flyer" and Booker said "Well he didnt defy gravity" and laughed. I mean Im hoping he's talking about his in ring style but holy shit to talk about defying gravity and mentioning a guy who plummeted to his death...what the fuck. Either theyre insensitive pricks making the crudest fucking joke or theyre incompetent.


This hurts me especially because I'm a big Owen fan.

If they did it purposely, then fuck them. Fuck them with a steel dildo covered in broken glass.

If they were just incompetent, then fuck them with a steel dildo covered in thumbtacks.

Either way, fuck them. Not cool.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Glad I switched over to watch the end of the Bucks/Bulls game

Absolutely Disgusting


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



Phaedra said:


> Natalya should march down to that desk and clock the fucking lot of them. i'm still in shock, because that's just not like Booker, who made him say that and fucking why?


Bret Hart helped out the piece of shit by making an appearance for his promotion. I really dont know what made him say that. Fuck him! I've lost all the respect I had for him.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Bret would NOT be happy if that actually happened.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

Theres no way thats what Booker meant. It was just a poor choice of words.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

There was no mistake-- they went there. And they used the word splatter a minute later.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I'm absolutely shocked. Like literally jaw dropped. That was incredibly distasteful.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

This is the same guy who once called Hogan the N word in a live promo...so maybe it was just a slip of the tongue, but dear lord. I heard that and instantly wanted to punch my television.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



Phaedra said:


> Natalya should march down to that desk and clock the fucking lot of them. i'm still in shock, because that's just not like Booker, *who made him say that and fucking why?*


:vince

I gotta listen to it again because I didn't catch it. Bret will be hot if this is legit. I would like to think they didn't mean it that way.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I'm shocked to hear that actually came from Booker. Sounds more like a JBL comment.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I thought i heard something along they lines but wasn't sure if i heard it right... I am legit fucking raging at that bullshit, what an utter fucking joke


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

*lol I hope that really didn't happen.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> This is the same guy who once called Hogan the N word in a live promo...so maybe it was just a slip of the tongue, but dear lord. I heard that and instantly wanted to punch my television.


I can forgive that because Booker just let that slip accidentally in a heated promo that was live. It happens.

This...you're being fed lines through a fucking headset. With the Hogan promo, he was ad libbing from bullet points.

Not to mention that the N word didn't result in the tragic death of a performer.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Can someone plz post a clip of this when its up? I cant believe they said that.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Relax, OP. I'm sure Owen is laughing in hell.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

wtf is going with this world...


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



Catsaregreat said:


> Theres no way thats what Booker meant. It was just a poor choice of words.


He is a piece of shit! Admit it! There is no way he can be defended for saying something that is as insensitive as that. Even a retard would know that is something that he shouldn't be talking about.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

this is guaranteed a big thing tomorrow morning. People are talking about it on twitter too, grovelling from everyone tomorrow.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

If they did it on purpose, Bret should stop being associated with these jerks forever.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

What about the splattering part though? Like what was said?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Hollywood Lou Skunt said:


> Relax, OP. I'm sure *Owen is laughing in hell*.



??? WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

*VINCE REALLY NEEEDS TO GO NOW.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Booker:


----------



## liamq (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

this is gonna be edited out so quickly


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



oleanderson89 said:


> ??? WTF is wrong with you ?


*It's a joke of context. Remember when Eddie died and the insensitive storyline they did with the line about Eddie being in hell? That's the reference. WWE does this shit and people still give them money hand over fist. This is not the first time WWE has done it.*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Not sure how I missed it (must've been typing on the forum)... That's unbelievable.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I'm almost positive that Booker won't even get fired. Probably just a reprimand.

So let's make this clear: make a joke about Kobe Bryant being accused of raping a woman in a hotel room in Colorado, which turned out to be false? Gone.

Make a joke about Owen Hart falling to his death? Acceptable.



Again, just a hypothesis. But I can completely see it going this way.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

They probably didn't mean that, just a poor choice of words and taken out of context. I hope it's that.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Why would JBL set that up though? He could've mentioned any other high flyer...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Wow, that is fucked if this is true. Booker T can say retarded shit at times, so I'd like to think this was one of those times where he just spammed out his usual retardation and didn't mean it in the way that most of us would interpret it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I hope this isn't true.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

ive noticed bookers been talking less and less on the show since he said that. He probably is nervous. He probably is hearing in his headphone about how fucked up what he said was.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



KO Bossy said:


> I'm almost positive that Booker won't even get fired. Probably just a reprimand.
> 
> So let's make this clear: make a joke about Kobe Bryant being accused of raping a woman in a hotel room in Colorado, which turned out to be false? Gone.
> 
> ...


It's not just Booker, JBL set it up with "Owen was a high flyer"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Nikki Bella said:


> They probably didn't mean that, just a poor choice of words and taken out of context. I hope it's that.


hmm, idk. why specifically bring up owen hart when there have been plenty of other 'high flyers' in wwe/f history, and follow it with the 'he didnt' punchline?

bad taste


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Solf said:


> Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.


you mean a fucked up one. What if Owen was your father? Would you laugh at it then?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



hou713 said:


> Why would JBL set that up though? He could've mentioned any other high flyer...


They were talking about past King of the Rings.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Holy fuck! They didn't really do that; did they?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



all in all... said:


> hmm, idk. why specifically bring up owen hart when there have been plenty of other 'high flyers' in wwe/f history, and follow it with the 'he didnt' punchline?
> 
> bad taste


Before the match started, Neville was listing off the KOTR winners he wanted to emulate, including Owen. So there WAS reason for Owen's name to be in the commentators' conversation, but in no way, shape or form does that make what they DID say acceptable. That's fucked up, no two ways about it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Holy fuck! They didn't really do that; did they?


It's real and Booker is going to be in hot water even if it was an unfortunate turn of phrase.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?

Because that shit was gold :Jordan


----------



## Pittsburgh_412 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

If any one of you guys or gals made a mistake like this, you would want to be forgiven.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I need to see this cause I didn't hear it live, but how can you be so stupid?

I almost hope it was an intentional shot because if it wasn't, like I said - you gotta be an idiot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I was flipping channels and missed it... but if they really said that then what the fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Booker T is getting fired for that no doubt in my mind. Sad I liked Booker T but his comments are unforgivable and they should absolutely fire him. JBL set him him up him too.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's real and Booker is going to be in hot water even if it was an unfortunate turn of phrase.


Fuck.... 

Dammit Booker; why would you say something so stupid?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Being an optimist I would hope that "he didn't defy gravity" was a contrasting of Neville to Owen Hart's more technical, grappling style that was more grounded in his later days since Owen wasn't as much a high flyer past his early years. That said even at best if this is the intention, that is an incredibly awful choice of words. If the joke was in fact a death joke, I would have to think that with WWE's borderline obsession with carving out a positive "all around entertainment" image, that didn't come from the headset and was off the cuff. If in fact the intent was an off the cuff death joke A. that is mindblowing coming from Booker T (a veteran wrestler who is 50) and B. he needs to be fired.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

That's hilarious. I didn't think they'd manage to top the Zombie Eddie Guerrero line but they did. Only bad thing is that it's probably gonna piss of his widow even more so we still won't have Owen in the HOF.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Tell me he didn't just say that! :booklel


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



gabrielcev said:


> you mean a fucked up one. What if Owen was your father? Would you laugh at it then?


And what if I told you yes ? Humor is a way of getting over something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Few things are as much of a downer as gravity.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?
> 
> Because that shit was gold :Jordan


I mean jokes 1000x worse than that are made on TV all the time, but the nature of how the tragedy happened in the company itself plus Natalya/Tyson being employed are what makes it so bad


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wwe is run by racist, sexist, deranged lunatics.

Joking about a wrestlers death? All in a days work


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I tune these guys out so I wasn't listening, but wow if they really said that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

didn't think they'd pull that 


I LOL'd though


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Literally the best part of Raw other than Neville GOAT'ing as usual.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

looool people are surprised at the lows WWE will stoop to? This is the same company that regularly made fun of JR's bell's palsy, the same company that had Batista talk about Eddie being in hell after he died, the same company that used Lawler's heart attack for cheap heat, the same company that makes fun of Lilian Garcia's "horse face".........


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

It was taken out of context. Booker said he didn't defy gravity as in he was making a comparison to Neville and his current "the man who defied gravity" gimmick. It's an unfortunate coincidence Owen died from a fall which indicates he didn't defy gravity. Go back and watch it and you'll see it didn't come off as distasteful but more of a Owen was a high flyer too but he didn't defy gravity like this new up and comer Neville. I re-watched it and didn't see anything distasteful about it, it was definitely not an intentional joke on his death.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

It's obvious and clear as day is was just bad wording from Booker. What Neville does as a high fligher defies gravity. Owens high flying ability wasn't even close to what Neville does so the saying makes sense. Owen didn't defy gravity like Neville does.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?
> 
> Because that shit was gold :Jordan


Look, I enjoy a tasteless and horrible joke just as much as anyone else. 

But WWE has this whole image they want to maintain about how they're great people and a wholesome, loving company. When they do shit like this, it kind of paints a portrait of the exact opposite.

Let's use an example. Let's say WWE thought the word *** was really funny. Fine, think that. But don't fucking say it on television because there are people who don't find it funny. In fact, they find it offensive. Same goes for this. If Vince and Hunter want to joke about it in the dressing room, just the two of them, let them. Don't joke about a dead performer on Raw where 4-5 million people can hear it. They won't understand or be accepting, they'll think you're scum.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



Catsaregreat said:


> Theres no way thats what Booker meant. It was just a poor choice of words.


This^^

Booker T and JBL don't know what they are saying half the time because they are trying to listen to Vince scream in there ear about how they need to put over that wank codger, Reigns.


It was unintentional.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

"I guess Owen was a high flyer, but not like this"

Way to be classy, JBL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



DesolationRow said:


> Few things are as much of a downer as gravity.


Please don't let them use this song if ever a HOF induction happens.





 sorry.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Why even go there ? Sad to see a lot of cunts over here actually minimizing the whole thing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Haven't heard it but I wouldn't be surprised if it was said. Can't believe Booker or JBL would even joke about that to be honest.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

they stated facts

we should be offended that Owen decided to committ suicide in front of a live crowd


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



oleanderson89 said:


> Sad to see a lot of cunts over here actually minimizing the whole thing.


What about the "cunts" that are maximizing it and taking it completely out of context??

Dat pretty sad too, yo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Wow, tacky is an understatement.

So fucking disrespectful.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Im willing to bet that it wasn't intentional, but still. You HAVE to know better than to say something that stupid, intentional or not.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

People on this site are so soft holy fuck


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



oleanderson89 said:


> Why even go there ? Sad to see a lot of cunts over here actually minimizing the whole thing.


You mean seeing it for what it actually is instead of over analyzing every little fucking thing WWE does? I am the first to admit they've done some extremely distasteful things in the past, but this simply isn't one of them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Amazed that people are so sure Booker actually meant to say that. I mean do you guys really believe he was that stupid. 

What he said was fine, he just used the worst example he could have. Switch Owens with Regal, Sheamus, Haitch etc... And the statement is still correct. He was clearly just talking about Owens being a Mat Basrd guy 

Seriously people Think before you bitch


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> People on this site are so soft holy fuck


You have a guy in your avatar who makes songs crying about women & not being able to eat solid foods.

You have no place to judge.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

It sounded like they were just comparing Neville and Owen's ring styles. They used Owen as a reference because he is a past KOTR winner.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

It's Booker T guys. Half the time even he doesn't know what he's about to say.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Kink_Brawn said:


> What about the "cunts" that are maximizing it and taking it completely out of context??
> 
> Dat pretty sad too, yo.


Yo you are telling me that it is okay for a compant to make fun of people who died while working for them....

Get real yo.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



TrueUnderdog said:


> they stated facts
> 
> we should be offended that Owen decided to committ suicide in front of a live crowd


hopefully you're just a troll with a shit sense of humor. If so, fuck off. Otherwise, you actually mean that. In which case, fuck off.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

wrong post


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I completely tuned out RAW and was more entertained by Baltimore, so I missed the remark.


But, from what I read here, I'm somewhat shocked but then I remember it's WWE.

I don't think that's something Booker would say on his own and we all know how Vince is, so it's entirely possible Booker was fed that. I'd like to think that, anyway, because that type of shit is right up Vince's alley and it's well known he and Dunn have a weird way of getting their laughs.

To them, it's funny.

Having said that, with all the fucked up shit they've done in the past, this will quickly pass over and IMO, if you're a fan and deeply offended by this, this is the time to stop watching. No apologies needed because that don't erase what was said. You can't take that back. Me, personally, I ain't mad or offended. I really have no reason to be and honestly, it's not going to make me quit watching the product, I don't financially support it, so I'd be depriving myself more than I'd be affecting them.

But, if what y'all saying is true (and I believe it is), that's very fucked up but, unfortunately, when taking into account the past, not that surprising. And the fact that it isn't surprising is the fucked up part.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I don't think it was intentional it just came across really bad


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



amhlilhaus said:


> Wwe is run by racist, sexist, deranged lunatics.
> 
> Joking about a wrestlers death? All in a days work


Exactly.


This is the same company that claimed, live on RAW, that Michael Cole suffered a Cervical Fracture from the attack from Brock Lesnar.

The same fracture that resulted in the death of Mexican Wrestler Perro Aguayo Jr., just weeks prior.

This company does not a have soul in them.


----------



## Crocodile Shoes (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Bwahahaha. Holyshit!! That's fucking hilarious! I didn't watch Raw today and I wont be watching it next week either (or the week after that etc), but I wish I'd caught that. Best thing WWE's did in a long while.

It's not that I have a problem with Owen Hart - I don't. It's just that it's in such terrible taste that it's actually funny. Yes, I have a sick sense of humour.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

sounds like a uintentional turn of phrase. but i wouldn't put it past then to pull something like that. it is wwe.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Booker T Twitter-

Booker T. Huffman ✔@BookerT5x
I would never say anything to disrespect the legacy of Owen Hart. If I did offend anyone, I apologize.
10:18 PM - 27 Apr 2015
73 73 Retweets 104 104 favorites


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Solf said:


> Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.





Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?
> 
> Because that shit was gold :Jordan





Joffrey Baratheon said:


> didn't think they'd pull that
> 
> 
> I LOL'd though





Londrick said:


> That's hilarious. I didn't think they'd manage to top the Zombie Eddie Guerrero line but they did.





Crocodile Shoes said:


> Bwahahaha. Holyshit!! That's fucking hilarious! I didn't Raw today and I wont be watching it next week either (or the week after that etc), but I wished I'd caught that. Best thing WWE's did in a long while.
> 
> It's not that I have a problem with Owen Hart, I don't. It's just that it's in such terrible taste that it's actually funny. Yes, I have a sick sense of humour.


Agreed with all. That's hilarious if true, I'll have to go back and watch it.

It was just a joke, obviously Owen is respected and loved. It's been almost 20 years since it happened and it's STILL "too soon" to joke about it? If you guys are unhappy about that I advise you not to watch Comedy Central Roasts, they've joked about Paul Walker, Ryan Dunn, Patrice Oneal, etc, last roast they even joked about the guy on the panel's firefighter dad dying on 9/11 and the recipient laughed too. 

Might not always be in good taste but at the end of the day it's just a joke and they mean no harm nor is it malicious.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Exotic Express said:


> It sounded like they were just comparing Neville and Owen's ring styles. They used Owen as a reference because he is a past KOTR winner.


This frame of thought is probably correct, it's just a terrible choice of words.

One of those things where you would also think if you slipped the tongue like that, you would continue talking to explain how Owen's style was different which would sort of add more context to the statement.

Over analyzing the situation? Probably, but you expect people who are announcers to know better.

Personally I'm not calling for heads & don't believe in people getting fired, making huge public apologies if they honestly had something misinterpreted the way some people want.

But it's also given WWE's history of mocking JR, saying Eddie's in hell, having "God" make an appearance in the WWE that makes people think "Man I wouldn't put it past them." I haven't heard it in context so I can't speak too much about it, but considering how he died from an accident that from what people say he truly didn't want to do in the first place, makes it a touchy subject.

I just can't stand the idiots on this forum who think they have some badge of toughness like some of the posts in this thread, let anybody lose their husband/wife/child/parent & then have it joked about down the line on national TV. Or have people say their burning in hell - I'm not saying tonight was an intentional joke, I just meant "if" it was.

Everybody is fine with disrespect until it's personal. I've always been a crude joker who laughs at the most inappropriate things at times but I also know better.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



KaNeInSaNe said:


> You mean seeing it for what it actually is instead of over analyzing every little fucking thing WWE does? I am the first to admit they've done some extremely distasteful things in the past, but this simply isn't one of them.


Over analyzing ? facts ? It is simply right up there with some of the most insensitive things they ever did. Remember this is the same fucking company that hired the cheap ass crew instead of the one that did Shawn's, Sting's or Taker's entrance, for Owen's stunt.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

oh fuck man seriously >_<


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> This frame of thought is probably correct, it's just a terrible choice of words.
> 
> One of those things where you would also think if you slipped the tongue like that, you would continue talking to explain how Owen's style was different which would sort of add more context to the statement.
> 
> ...


I've had people say worse about my family members.

They're words. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I've had people say worse about my family members.
> 
> They're words. Get the fuck over it.


Was just engaging in discussion.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I've had people say worse about my family members.
> 
> They're words. Get the fuck over it.


It's not just about "words" it's about WWE showing some fuckin class.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I tuned in to Over The Edge 1999 expecting to have a good time, but I left with a broken Hart.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



A-C-P said:


> Glad I switched over to watch the end of the Bucks/Bulls game
> 
> Absolutely Disgusting


Yeah I'd rather watch the Bulls offense than listen to comments like that.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I've had people say worse about my family members.
> 
> They're words. Get the fuck over it.


You put up with shit people say about your family in real life yet you cannot take it when some stranger on the internet tells it like it is ?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Was just engaging in discussion.
> 
> Get the fuck over it.


I'd have to be up in arms over something to get over it :mj5



BORT said:


> It's not just about "words" it's about WWE showing some fuckin class.



Yes it is about words. If you're still looking for class in the WWE in the year of our lord Jesus Christ 2015 then you're not very bright.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Chill dude, it's not at all about being tough or anything. It's about enjoying the violence behind such humor.

A good friend of mine's dad died like 8 years ago in a bike crash. He was OBVIOUSLY depressed, but even if it was tough at first, we started cracking jokes about it. I honestly believe it helped him get over it as he opened up about the subject time and time again. We weren't trampling on the memory of his dad, we were saying that it's better to laugh about it.

Now, to be fair, it was a win-win situation. It wasn't therapy. I just like a lot this kind of transgressive humor.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Talk about an overreaction from some in here.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I didn't think anything of it until I saw this thread.

It was obviously unintentional. JBL realized that he fucked up when he said there were no high flying KOTRs, and he corrected himself and said well, Owen was one. He thought about it, and decided that Neville is even more of a high flyer than Owen. Booker understood what he was saying (IIRC, it was Booker) and said that Owen didn't defy gravity like Neville does.

He was just continuing JBL's thought as far as who is absolutely known for high flying. He didn't mean to make a death reference a at all, imo. You could say be careful with words, but how can you, if you don't even think of the implications of the death thing? I didn't, until I came here. So I doubt they did either.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> I'd have to be up in arms over something to get over it :mj5


Well you got me there.

Come on though I wasn't even mad, I just felt like giving some long winded personal analysis - I like to weigh 2 sides to every situation.

I'd personally be more upset if something happened to Booker T because of a bad choice of words, we all say shit that can be misconstrued.

Not that you care, I already know that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I didn't hear anything bad. Booker said he didn't defy gravity but that was just because of Neville. Never heard splatter or any joke.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

To be fair, there's no way in hell he meant it the way you guys are taking it. He was trying to say that Owen didn't do moves like Neville and he was right. It was indeed a poor choice of words, but there was no link to the tragedy at all with the way he said it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Well you got me there.
> 
> Come on though I wasn't even mad, I just felt like giving some long winded personal analysis - I like to weigh 2 sides to every situation.
> 
> ...


Even if it was intentional it shouldn't be suprising. A shitty, tasteless company doing shitty, tasteless things. 

They even admitted a while ago that the whole Connor stuff was for publicity. Everyone should be numb to this stuff. It's fun to see them burn by their own hand.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I thought the comment was hilarious. It's 16 years later, you should be allowed to joke about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Holy fuck. You guys are joking right? I can't believe it...






































































...you people still watch Raw? It's so terrible. 

Oh what's this about Owen Hart? I didn't hear anything about this. Sorry, it fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Did anyone in here quote what they said about "splatter"? Did it actually have anything to do with Owen or was it just regular commentary about the Neville match? If the latter, it's probably safe to assume the whole thing was just a coincidence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I think you guys are hearing controversy where there is none. Booker was just talking about their wrestling styles.


----------



## OverAsFuk (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Ham and Egger said:


> I thought the comment was hilarious. It's 16 years later, you should be allowed to joke about it.


Behind closed doors yeah why not..I know there's been jokes tossed around between my friends about it, a lot of people would find them disgusting too actually..most wrestling fans in their 20's probably have done the same if they're not pussies..but you still respect Owen and the Hart family at the end of the day, and you sure as hell don't intentionally say shit like that on TV 

They ban moves like the curb stomp for safety/PR reasons and do all this Make-A -Wish stuff, but then joke about an employee (who's family has given their lives to the business) falling to his death in front of a live audience on your company's show..that's just fuked up

That's assuming they meant to joke about it purposely, which I highly doubt they did


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Tell me, he did not just say that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Ohh Booker.. Damn I can't believe I didn't automatically catch that when he said it. I guess my attempts to tune out the cackling chickens at the announce table is finally starting to pay off.. Booker man seems to have a problem filtering himself sometimes. The whole






event you know.. I think he really just meant to say Neville was more of an energetic high flyer, but Badly mis-worded it. Something tells me Bookah's gonna be sitting in some offices for a long while tonight.


----------



## Undertaker777 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Definitely seems unintentional and not in reference to Owen's death... Booker is a good person.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

It wasn't a joke just a poor choice of words he apologized for it it's settled


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

I do think Booker didn't have any bad intentions but why the hell put people in the announce table who are not articulate enough to communicate clearly ? I know Vince and his cronies are screaming into their headsets but if these are guys are any good they would be able to maneuver their way around.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Dramatic thread title when obviously he didn't mean to offend, just a poor choice of wording, sounds bad if you're thinking morbid, sure.

He apologised on Twitter if it offended anyone, time to let it go.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Booker T Apologizes For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

Booker is receiving alot of heat on social media for the comment. 




> I would never say anything to disrespect the legacy of Owen Hart. If I did offend anyone, I apologize.
> -- Booker T. Huffman (@BookerT5x) April 28, 2015


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

He really didnt mean it that way. When you listen to how it was said he was busy putting over Neville as this special talent, the guy gravity forgot. It probably didnt even occur to him in that moment.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

Poor Booker, the guy didn't do anything wrong. Just a bunch of jerks trying to start something.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Booker T definitely just had a poor choice in words. Highly doubt a nice guy like him would say something about Owen to that extent.

I rewatched it. Owen could actually do high-flyer things but the wording they choose was just really bad. Unfortunate situation to be in, and hopefully that doesn't happen again.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

I guess he might not have had bad intentions but it was still a stupid thing to say on live TV. If he cannot communicate his thoughts clearly or if he is vulnerable to JBL's baits, he should have known better and avoided the whole thing. I know Vince makes it hard for his announce team by screaming at their headsets but the only time I see those morons improvise is when they say something distasteful like what occurred today.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*

Terrible choice of words.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

What did he say? Didn't watch Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

I know it wasn't intentional, but that was a terrible turn of phrase. You knew they had to address it because that was going to generate a lot of unwanted media attention. I really hope it as an off the cuff remark and not Vince in his ear.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

It was way overblown. anyone who heard it live should know that he wasnt making a Owen death joke I know Raw is boring, but that's grasping at stuff.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*



oleanderson89 said:


> I guess he might not have had bad intentions but it was still a stupid thing to say *on live TV*. If he cannot communicate his thoughts clearly or if he is vulnerable to JBL's baits, he should have known better and avoided the whole thing. I know Vince makes it hard for his announce team by screaming at their headsets but the only time I see those morons improvise is when they say something distasteful like what occurred today.


This is the crux of the argument for me. It was live tv, he was trying to put over Neville and he fucked up. Some people here will ramp up their disgust to completely idiotic levels though, no doubt.

The best thing he could have done after the mistake was apologise quickly. He's done it, it should be over.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

That's why context needs to be applied because when I initially read what he said compared to what obviously happened, it's two different things.

Could of been worded better but I don't believe it was intentional. With the WWE/WWF's history I think people are quick to assume the worst because they've done some pretty dumb things in the past.

To me people's reactions aren't the issue, but what's annoying is how people lose jobs over shit like this. It's one thing to be "offended" - you have the right, but when things are badly phrased like this obviously it's not as big of deal as people made it out to be. It's just sad how our society can come together to can a commentator but we can't work together over, I don't know - REAL issues. Not saying that it's gonna happen, but little things have blown up into shitstorms before.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

Most people missed it first time round anyway, because it was that insignificant. This is a perfect example of a mountain out of a mole hill. But when RAW sucks so bad we end up discussing shit like this instead.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*



Dell said:


> Most people missed it first time round anyway, because it was that insignificant. This is a perfect example of a mountain out of a mole hill. But when RAW sucks so bad we end up discussing shit like this instead.


I blame this forum, I just got done watching my Islanders lose & was browsing. I bet a good majority of people on here probably didn't think twice until they saw that topic, I know I didn't. :lol


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Booker T Apologizes For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*

I was at the show so I didn't hear commentary. What did he say?


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

I missed it. But JBL and (especially) Booker come off as so brain-dead on commentary it may have been just a poor choice of words. But if Booker really did laugh after the comment, that makes me believe that it was in fact meant to be a joke. Either way, what a couple of fucking idiots.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Poor choice of words, and Booker has apologized for it. Booker was trying to put Neville over as the best high flier, like all WWE babyface commentary putting over the current roster. Some people complain about WWE being too PC and then have such thin skin about a slip of the tongue in commentary.

Some of you didn't even watch Owen perform and try to maintain an emotional tie with the incident just to feign outrage to gain 'smark' cred. I think that's more disgusting than a HoFer mistake on commentary.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

jamal. said:


> What did he say? Didn't watch Raw.





ThunderJet88 said:


> I was at the show so I didn't hear commentary. What did he say?


Did you guys not read the first page of this thread? It said it all there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Booker T Apologies For Owen Hart Comment On Raw*



Dell said:


> Most people missed it first time round anyway, because it was that insignificant. This is a perfect example of a mountain out of a mole hill. But when RAW sucks so bad we end up discussing shit like this instead.


This is obviously gonna lead to Booker T vs a couple pissed off wrestling fans at Payback.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fucking bastards.

But Vince is the one in their headsets, he probably told them to say it and he's the same fucker that okays exploiting deaths in storylines, so I'm not surprised this happened.

WWE can go fuck themselves.

EDIT: Bet they make a joke about Verne Gagne's death next week.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Poor choice of words, and Booker has apologized for it. Booker was trying to put Neville over as the best high flier, like all WWE babyface commentary putting over the current roster. Some people complain about WWE being too PC and then have such thin skin about a slip of the tongue in commentary.
> 
> Some of you didn't even watch Owen perform and try to maintain an emotional tie with the incident just to feign outrage to gain 'smark' cred. I think that's more disgusting than a HoFer mistake on commentary.


I do agree that people being genuinely outraged & wanting Booker to get fired or some dumb shit like that would be pretty dumb, but that's why social media can be annoying. It's one thing to discuss & all that, but within 10 minutes of something happen people are airing everything online & then you have people who didn't even hear it just assuming they joked about Owen's death. It's pretty dumb.

You know what's sad though is that PPV where Owen died was one of the few my family ordered. I was around 10 or so & I remember we ordered WM14, WM15, the Survivor Series where Austin was taken out & then Over the Edge, of course. I just remember being completely confused by the whole situation cause my immature mind didn't understand what in the hell was happening when they kept reshowing the video package to whatever the heck the Blue Blazer match was, & then all of a sudden it cuts to JR telling the camera that this isn't part of the scripted show. Shit was pretty traumatic as a kid who really didn't even know wrestling was 100% fake - and before you know it this happens, it was pretty eye opening.

I know your comment wasn't directed at me & personally I agree with you - but I was just explaining how that moment did kind of hit home with me. And that Raw after was terrible, even my parents watched it with me. I don't even remember what happened at that PPV to be honest, I've never once looked it up.


----------



## Jaydash (Apr 9, 2013)

Honestly people are overreacting, they brought up Owen because he's a past KOTR and the only real "high flyer" and Booker was just trying to hype up Neville as a new breed of the style, it was in no way what people are trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm just going to assume that it was a genuine brain fart where Booker was simply referring to Owen's 'not defying gravity' as him not being as good a flyer as Neville. The alternative that he was actually making a joke about his death is just so unfathomable, I'd rather just not even entertain the notion of it and it that makes me naive or belligerent, I don't really care.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

It was clearly just a bad choice of words, only people getting upset are those who didn't hear it live and are taking it out of context.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Booker T vs Social Media rejects @ Payback. Book it


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

He didn't mean it in that manner. I took it as he was being matter if factly about Owen never being as agile or athletic as Neville. I'm sure others got the gist too but these are just the times we're living in. 

Lot less enthralling to exercise rudimentary context clues to deduce what the meaning may have been and simply say it was a poor choice of words, than it is to join in on the outrage and assume the worst. You turn your brain off for the latter. The former requires actual thought.

Booker is a stand-up guy and always has been. He apologized and now we can all move on.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not surprised that a violent thug and criminal like Booker T would make such horrible comments about an upstanding family man like Owen Hart. #FireBooker


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

You would expect this from JBL as he is a piece of shit, luckily Booker knew what he said was wrong instantly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



gabrielcev said:


> you mean a fucked up one. What if Owen was your father? Would you laugh at it then?


Nobody would laugh if it was their father, but many people do have a dark sense of humor. If you want a more sensitive PC community to be around go make a Tumblr account. Laughing at dark jokes doesn't make someone a bad person.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> It was clearly just a bad choice of words, only people getting upset are those who didn't hear it live and are taking it out of context.


that sums up 99 percent of everyone's fake anger about everything online.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm sure Vince got a great chuckle out of it.

Paid hundreds of thousands of dollars a year to sit and talk about pretend fighting every week, watched by millions around the globe- and your main job duty is to make a 70 year old steroid freak laugh. What a ludicrous scenario WWE has created.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, people complain about PG WWE in one breath, then blast Booker for this comment in the next. Seriously, people are so super sensitive that everything gets misconstrued to mean the worst possible thing. Booker was clearly meaning that Owen, while a good high flying wrestler, did not possess the same level of ability as Neville.

"But he laughed afterwards!" Booker chuckles about everything, at Extreme Rules he was doing it as Dean Ambrose was delivering an intense promo about Luke Harper and receiving stitches in his head. He's just a simpleton who misspoke, he's not that much of an arsehole. Idiots.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Are you guys being serious? 

Why would WWE randomly take a jab at Owen in fucking 2015? This was entirely to put over Neville.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd imagine that was just a very poorly phrased reply to JBL from Booker. It does not make sense for him to be intentionally joking about Owen's death.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I call BULLSHIT. They were told to say those lines through the earpieces. They even stumbled on each others' lines and had to restart the line.

Booker and JBL didn't write those lines or choose to then use the word splatter only a minute later.

Vince McMahon is a fucking sociopath and needs to step down. He thought this was so clever and it was just sick.



BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Are you guys being serious?
> 
> Why would WWE randomly take a jab at Owen in fucking 2015? This was entirely to put over Neville.


Why would they randomly bring up Owen in 2015 when so much of their audience wasn't even alive when he was? It was black humor-- the kind of thing Vince would try to slip in there, a reference to something totally not relevant in 2015.

Nobody was thinking about f'n Owen Hart tonight until they brought it up. You want to bring up someone who was actually a high flyer (not somebody that fell to their death from the ceiling), then mention Billy Kidman or Rey Mysterio or Juvy or any number of former WCW guys.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it was just a poor choice of words. We know Booker's not the most articulate dude out there. He most likely was meaning to compliment Neville's ability and nothing more.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

I can weed out the people who are obviously taking the piss out of others "outrage" over Booker's poor choice of words, seeing as he tends to just throw phrases out there because he is playing catch up with JBL and Cole.

But the people acting like this was all some sort of malicious intent by people who actually knew the guy, fellas....take the tinfoil off, it's fair to say that it's frying your brains.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?
> 
> Because that shit was gold :Jordan


----------



## KÃªnh giáº£i trÃ (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*

I just pray it was a mistake. Sorry man didnt mean to. I was following main thread and heard that and was like holy fuck. I know most people tune out the announcers but dear lord. I really hope it wasnt a sick joke about his death.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mister Sinister said:


> I call BULLSHIT. They were told to say those lines through the earpieces. They even stumbled on each others' lines and had to restart the line.
> 
> Booker and JBL didn't write those lines or choose to then use the word splatter only a minute later.
> 
> ...


They brought him up because of King of the Ring.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Has to be a poor choice of words, no way he would intentionally joke about that. At least I hope not.


----------



## KÃªnh giáº£i trÃ (Apr 28, 2015)

I really hope you misheard them.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Seriously fuck them.*


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



liamq said:


> this is gonna be edited out so quickly


Pretty sure I didn't hear it on the West Coast feed


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

All I am reading is a bunch of people saying, 'Holy fuck"


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

Booker T has always been someone who can be relied on to say something stupid at the worst times, comparing Neville flying round the ring to Owen Hart falling to his death is just the latest in a long string of idiocies from him, at least he didn't mention the duck.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Who knew Harlem Heat were dumb as fuck?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA that's hilarious. He clearly just meant his in ring style and wasn't even thinking about the way he died, but WOW what a terrible slip of the tongue. I can't believe people think he meant it like that though. Is it really THAT hard to believe Booker was oblivious and didn't realize what he was saying?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I am just watching RAW that I recorded Live and the below was clearly said.....

JBL: Neville could be our 1st high flying king.

BOOKER: <Chuckles>

JBL: Owen was a high flyer, but not quiet like this.

BOOKER: He didn't defy gravity.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

njcam said:


> I am just watching RAW that I recorded Live and the below was clearly said.....
> 
> JBL: Neville could be our 1st high flying king.
> 
> ...


Knew it, just a bunch of SJW making a fuss about nothing!! *sigh* This is why we have everything scripted on WWE now days! People will take anything out of context now days just so they can be apart of something!


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow society are so soft and sensitive then they complain that this company is not edgy at all but any thing Edgy or mean happen to they own liking they bitch and moan these new fans blow big time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

And I thought the line from JBL a few weeks back about a zombie Eddie Guerrero was bad, this takes the biscuit! What the hell were they thinking!?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah blame Booker when he's fucking FED LINES FROM VINCE.....jesus christ comparing the N word thing to the misinterpreted thing he said about Owen aint the same thing


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

It obvious he knew what he was saying and knew it was wrong I mean what else could he of meant? Plus he s...... after it. Don't know how he thought it would go down well.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I think people are making a mountain out of a mole hill here, it's not they just brought up the high flyer stuff out of the blue.They were mentioning high flying because of Neville and him been the first high flying KOTR winner and JBL just mentioned Owen was the closest to that so far. Booker was just putting Neville over with the same thing he says every single monday, he probably should have picked his words more carefully.

Besides, this is a heavily kid friendly PG show, does anyone really think in this day and age WWE or it's employees would make such public jokes about death? It seems to me that commentary putting Neville over has been taken way out of context.

If I'm wrong though and they were intentionally mocking Owen's death then that's indefensible and in that case they should all be fired immediately. But no one can read minds, so I guess we'll never know whether it was just a stupid mistake or a disgusting attempt at humor.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think they meant it like that, just a poor choice of words. He was putting Neville over as a highflyer compared to past KOTR winners. Booker is brain dead most of the time. 

Can't help but :Jordan


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Were the comments removed from the West Coast USA/non-Live editions of Raw 4/27 ?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

It is time for the fans to speak up and get these clowns off the air. We deserve better then JBL, Booker T, and Lawler. These guys are dated and just are there to get themselves over without any care for what is going on in the ring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:ti

People forgetting Owen wasn't much of a high flyer so saying he didnt defy gravity like Neville seems a perfect comparison. People are taking what he said and twisting it to mean he couldnt stop himself falling and dying. This is why WWE avoids anything edgy 100% because you get shitstorms over these things


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't believe they did it on purpose and if they did, it certainly didn't come from them. Honestly, I think it was more coincidental that they mentioned Owen's name instead of someone else's. Had JBL mentioned someone like Rey Mysterio or Chavo Guerrero or whomever, Booker would say the same. Not trying to defend them here but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt on this one IF they weren't instructed to say so


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Deeds said:


> I think people are making a mountain out of a mole hill here, it's not they just brought up the high flyer stuff out of the blue.They were mentioning high flying because of Neville and him been the first high flying KOTR winner and JBL just mentioned Owen was the closest to that so far. Booker was just putting Neville over with the same thing he says every single monday, he probably should have picked his words more carefully.
> 
> Besides, this is a heavily kid friendly PG show, does anyone really think in this day and age WWE or it's employees would make such public jokes about death? It seems to me that commentary putting Neville over has been taken way out of context.
> 
> If I'm wrong though and they were intentionally mocking Owen's death then that's indefensible and in that case they should all be fired immediately. But no one can read minds, so I guess we'll never know whether it was just a stupid mistake or a disgusting attempt at humor.


Pretty much my thoughts TBH. It was a very poor choice of words for sure, but im very confident that he didn't mean it any other way apart from saying that Owen wasn't as much as a 'high flyer' in his wrestling as Neville is, and Neville's tagline being 'A man who defies gravity'.

Just seems an unfortunate slip from Booker, albeit a very stupid and easily avoidable one. Im giving him the benefit of the doubt, but there is always that 0.1% doubt when it comes to Vince and WWE, and if that line was fed to him then Vince needs to fucking pay.

It better have been a fucking mistake, because if not the company and the fucks who run it deserves to fucking collapse and rot in hell.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

And some people say that Bret doesn't have the right to be "bitter". Fuck this company.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

It's certainly not an appropriate thing to say _on-air_ (if they did indeed intend it that way, which judging from the sound of it, I doubt) but let's not pretend like at least most of the people here haven't made jokes about real-life tragedies before.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Someone made a joke you didn't like, boo fucking hoo. Ridiculous that he has to apologise for this, if you don't like it turn the fucking channel.



KO Bossy said:


> I'm almost positive that Booker won't even get fired. Probably just a reprimand.
> 
> So let's make this clear: make a joke about Kobe Bryant being accused of raping a woman in a hotel room in Colorado, which turned out to be false? Gone.
> 
> ...


He wasn't fired for that, he was reprimanded. He was fired for endorsing Linda McMahon's senate campaign immediately after when they didn't want to associate the two.



Solf said:


> Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.


No, you're someone who doesn't have a massive stick in his arse.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Neville's KOTR promo brought up Owen in a list of past winners of the tournament that defied the odds, and Neville not only wants to defy the odds, but also defy gravity. Seems like very few people picked on that because can't shit on Neville?

:shrug


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

I hate that social media has made this a world of mock outrage. If you were offended by this, you can go take a fuck to yourself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Pretty much my thoughts TBH. It was a very poor choice of words for sure, but im very confident that he didn't mean it any other way apart from saying that Owen wasn't as much as a 'high flyer' in his wrestling as Neville is, and Neville's tagline being 'A man who defies gravity'.
> 
> Just seems an unfortunate slip from Booker, albeit a very stupid and easily avoidable one. Im giving him the benefit of the doubt, but there is always that 0.1% doubt when it comes to Vince and WWE, and if that line was fed to him then Vince needs to fucking pay.
> 
> It better have been a fucking mistake, because if not the company and the fucks who run it deserves to fucking collapse and rot in hell.


:clap

Couldn't agree more, especially about the last part. If this were intentional, it takes a special kind of sick to script that, and they would deserve nothing but condemnation.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Booker seems like a genuinely cool dude, obviously what he said can be taken out of context, but I am confident that it was just a poor choice of words. I understand what Booker meant, 'Neville gimmick is defying gravity etc' but it was just a mistake and Booker apologised after, the end.


----------



## manning2379 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



oleanderson89 said:


> He is a piece of shit! Admit it! There is no way he can be defended for saying something that is as insensitive as that. Even a retard would know that is something that he shouldn't be talking about.



You lose all right to call anyone insensitive when you follow it up with the R word.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



manning2379 said:


> You lose all right to call anyone insensitive when you follow it up with the R word.


I was just reacting to it as I heard him say that. Anyway even if he didn't have bad intentions (which was likely the case), it was completely uncalled for and like I said probably a mentally challenged individual would have articulated his thoughts better than Booker.:shrug


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

To the people saying this was 'edgy'...no it wasn't edgy. It was shitty commentary that wasn't entertaining in anyway. It was Vince having one of his stupid jokes and exuding his poor sense of humor through Booker T.

Edgy my ass.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah that obviously was not intended to be a joke about Owen's death... Come on guys


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Neville's KOTR promo brought up Owen in a list of past winners of the tournament that defied the odds, and Neville not only wants to defy the odds, but also defy gravity. Seems like very few people picked on that because can't shit on Neville?
> 
> :shrug


wtf are you even talking about


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

I think all you who are bitching need to take a fucking chill pill. Grow the fuck up and stop being so politically correct. Booker T had no intent or ill will in what he said and shouldn't have to apologize for what was said. 


We turn into a bunch of fuckin little babies.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

The vanity-raging like a chick on Facebook is strong with this thread.

I AM SO OUTRAGED OVER BOOKER T's STATEMENTS. PAY ATTENTION TO ME AND COMMENT ON HOW MORAL I AM.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really don't think Booker meant it in a bad way. I think people are just making something out of nothing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> wtf are you even talking about


Rewatch the promo Neville cut for KoTR. He brought up Harley Race, Booker and Owen. And used the term defy gravity as well.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

This is just like with the Stephanie philanthropy tweet.

Attention seeking man'gina: I AM SO OUTRAGED.

Normal person: Really? So you'll be boycotting the WWE than?

Attention seeking man'gina: NO I LOVE WATCHING RAW. I'M JUST GOING TO ACT SELF RIGHTEOUS AND COMPLAIN ABOUT IT ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

It sounds like a slip up. I'm pretty sure he was referring to the fact that Owen wasn't a high flyer. They're not going to joke about him plunging to to his death.


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



hou713 said:


> Why would JBL set that up though? He could've mentioned any other high flyer...


I remember one of em saying Neville could potentially be the only high flyer king of the ring, _then_ JBL brought up how we've already had a high flyer KOTR in Owen Hart. Insert Booker T comment. I completely missed the splatter part though


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think he meant it at all. It was forced banter attempt that went terribly wrong attempting to play off of Neville's "the man gravity forgot" monicker and how he's sold as defying gravity, so JBL brought up Owen was a high flyer and former KOTR, so Booker was firing back. Definitely cringeworthy, foot in mouth, but No way would I believe Booker is out there purposely making Owen Hart falling to his death jokes.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Half of you shitheads weren't even alive when Owen Hart died.

Stop bitching and moaning about something you know nothing about or even lived through.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Some people on here and on social media need to grow up. He was clearly talking about his in ring style, because Owen was a high flyer...not on the level of Neville though. Realize that not everything WWE does need to have an offensive under tone to it.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

BOOKER T! THE IWC'S COMIN' FUH YOU!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I don't want to think that Booker and JBL would purposely joke about Owen dying. But I have to say, I don't think that conversation would of happened if King was still on commentary (he was there and saw Owen die).


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't think either actually meant any ill will or intended for it to be interpreted as such. There was a really heavy silence after he said that.

But either way, what a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He did offend me, i'm hard to offend, but he's apologised and that's fine, all I wanted, all anyone could ask for. Now I want JBL to apologise for even going there, or the person who is in his ear.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Solf said:


> Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.


You believed your mommy when she told you you weren't retarded... only special. GTFO of here.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was an accident, why you getting mad over it..


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

Now I'm not normally one to defend this commentary team but I don't think this was intentional.

Was it insensitive? Sure. Was it intended to be a distasteful joke or even a joke at all? I don't think so.

It seemed to me as they were just using Owen as a reference point in the history of KotR to Neville's phenomenal athletic prowess.

Of course, it looks bad in hindsight but I don't think there was any actual malice intended.

Now for the continued remarks aimed at Rosa Mendes, that seems a different story, but for a different thread I suppose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> This is just like with the Stephanie philanthropy tweet.
> 
> Attention seeking man'gina: I AM SO OUTRAGED.
> 
> ...


The only one who sounds like an attention seeker here is you.

Shut up & stop generalizing a handful of people into the overwhelming majority, or does people giving their opinions on a forum designed for discussion not compute in that gifted head of yours?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Can't wait when they bust out the "he's going to pass out like Chris Benoit's kid" line next week on RAW for all submission holds.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

"Let's welcome Jerry Lawler back to the RAW announce team..." :cole


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



El_Absoluto said:


> You believed your mommy when she told you you weren't retarded... only special. GTFO of here.


I think you should try harder to be rude. This is tame.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm going to say this now, cut out the silly and pointless insults. If you disagree fine , but cut the crap please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Because I like to see the best in people, I am going to assume that they said what they did completely by accident without thinking.

But man, that is one heck of a slip up. I mean...wow.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

I really do wonder who's bright idea it was to joke about Owen Hart like that...

I bet it was this wonderfully punchable fellow


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

You guys can't be that dumb. What Booker said was obviously in reference Neville's gimmick. Not about Owen's tragic death.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

To answer the question of whether I will be watching again. No. I will not be tuning in for next week's Benoit choking jokes. *Vince McMahon needs to step down. He is sick.*



JamJamGigolo said:


> HAHA that's hilarious. He clearly just meant his in ring style and wasn't even thinking about the way he died, but WOW what a terrible slip of the tongue. I can't believe people think he meant it like that though. Is it really THAT hard to believe Booker was oblivious and didn't realize what he was saying?


Owen wasn't a cruiserweight that did flips off the top ropes. There are literally dozens of legit cruiserweights they could have compared Neville to. This was plain and simple Vince making jokes about Owen falling to his death.



FriedTofu said:


> Neville's KOTR promo brought up Owen in a list of past winners of the tournament that defied the odds, and Neville not only wants to defy the odds, but also defy gravity. Seems like very few people picked on that because can't shit on Neville?
> 
> :shrug


And you think it wasn't pre-written like the jokes? Everything is controlled and planned.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> To answer the question of whether I will be watching again. No. I will not be tuning in for next week's Benoit choking jokes. *Vince McMahon needs to step down. He is sick.*
> 
> 
> 
> Owen wasn't a cruiserweight that did flips off the top ropes. *There are literally dozens of legit cruiserweights they could have compared Neville to*. This was plain and simple Vince making jokes about Owen falling to his death.


He was referencing former KOTR winners.


----------



## Krul (Oct 29, 2014)

Neville's name is ''The Man that Gravity Forgot''. It was an honest mistake. 
These commentators are sitting through 3 hours of complete and utter tosh every week, they are forced to treat the matches with little seriousness and in no way are they to pretend as if it's a serious athletic contest. It's their job to joke and jest their way through 3 hours of wrestling and I can completely understand how a guy like Booker would just zone into auto-pilot. 
If you hold a grudge against the guy based on this simple slip up then you are a brainless fool.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Where is the video? I see no prof


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't think Booker T said the "he didn't defy gravity" with Owen's death in mind. He was trying to get Neville over and the folks who nitpick and remove context from quotes got another opening to piss and moan. 

Just curious, who has complained about the comment? Besides the IWC of course.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

I heard this as well and I was confused. Confused because I don't think he meant it the way it came across, but still, choose your words better.

Booker is an idiot though, and he sounds like he's commentating a match while he's drowning in the middle of a lake.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Just watched it again. Booker literally says right after that "Gravity forgot this guy right here"


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

People say shit then go 'I didn't mean it like that' and it's supposed to be hunky dory.

Yet threaten someone in authority and see what happens


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

People are blowing this way out of proportion


----------



## CoreyB (Apr 28, 2015)

Of all people, I'm fairly certain that Booker T wouldn't purposefully make a joke like that. I'm gonna go with honest mistake on this one


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> He did offend me, i'm hard to offend, but he's apologised and that's fine, all I wanted, all anyone could ask for. Now I want JBL to apologise for even going there, or the person who is in his ear.


Oh God, Give me a break.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I heard that too, but I thought it was JBL that said that. 


Booker T all of all people should not have said that. 

He wasn't even around when Owen Hart was in the WWF. 


Booker T was around when Neville's predecessor, Billy Kidman was wowing fans doing high flying shooting star presses. 


Then I came to the conclusion that I misheard them. 

was I wrong?

Well he apologized so I was wrong. 


Are WWE's commentators reading a script?


Why not mention Billy Kidman instead when talking about Neville?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

RPC said:


> You guys can't be that dumb. What Booker said was obviously in reference Neville's gimmick. Not about Owen's tragic death.


No, Looks like quite a few could be unfortunately. You figure people would know better but I guess not.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Over-reaction here guys. I doubt very much they would make fun of Owen Hart's death, especially now 16 years later. The WWE doesn't always use the best judgment but I doubt they would do something this low.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I heard that too, but I thought it was JBL that said that.
> 
> 
> Booker T all of all people should not have said that.
> ...


The thing is he shouldn't Need to apologize for anything. Booker T did nothing wrong. Just another example of Politically Correct whiners who have nothing better to do then to bitch and moan about stuff most of them didn't even live through or jump at any little thing to cause trouble. It's gotten to the point a person can't speak anymore whats on their mind good or bad without offending some sensitive crybaby. 

It's gotten so bad.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

it was a very unfortunate coincidence that he said that, and probably thought afterwards 'oh shit people are going to think i'm making fun of the way he died' 

unluckily for him there's a scary almost majority who go out of their way to try and be offended


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I love how all of the apologists are ignoring that only moments after mentioning Owen they used the word splatter. This was all intentional. Vince thinks the audience is dumb and wouldn't catch the jokes he put in there to entertain himself.



RPC said:


> He was referencing former KOTR winners.


Why? Because Vince and/or creative fed him the lines to set up the Owen Hart jokes.

The only flying Owen Hart was known for was in his entrance.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

It'll never not be too soon apologists

They were a massive factor in the mans death, they will never have the right to make sarky comments about it


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I love how all of the apologists are ignoring that only moments after mentioning Owen they used the word splatter. This was all intentional. Vince thinks the audience is dumb and wouldn't catch the jokes he put in there to entertain himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:Out


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Mister Sinister said:


> I love how all of the apologists are ignoring that only moments after mentioning Owen they used the word splatter. This was all intentional. Vince thinks the audience is dumb and wouldn't catch the jokes he put in there to entertain himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was actually more of a high flyer when he 1st arrived in wwe, and before that in stampede/japan he was definitely a mixture of technical and high flying


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Thom Yorke said:


> It'll never not be too soon apologists
> 
> They were a massive factor in the mans death, they will never have the right to make sarky comments about it


Once again, Give me a break. The man has been dead for over 15 years. There was no ill will or intent made so stop acting like there was. 
Did you know Owen personally? No, so you have nothing to be upset about and don't give me Oh I'm a fan, Who cares.

Enough is enough, Let's move on in our lives.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lexrules said:


> Once again, Give me a break. The man has been dead for over 15 years. There was no ill will or intent made so stop acting like there was.
> DI you know Owen, No so you have nothing to be upset about and don't give me Oh I'm a fan, Who cares.


Point taken, i will never be upset ever again. Not for genocide or holocaust victims i didn't know or earthquake victims i didnt know etc.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright here's what I think: I believe that booker t didn't intended to tell a joke about Owen, BUT what if those lines, booker's and jbl's, were given by Vince?...


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Thom Yorke said:


> Point taken, i will never be upset ever again. Not for genocide or holocaust victims i didn't know or earthquake victims i didnt know etc.


Exactly, worry about your own little world you live in. The rest of the world could take care of itself. The world would be a better place to live if people actually started doing that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep the world be better if we could mock the dead more but those darned liberals wont let us grrr

Right im off to the kla...err i mean church meeting


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Thom Yorke said:


> Yep the world be better if we could mock the dead more but those darned liberals wont let us grrr
> 
> Right im off to the kla...err i mean church meeting


Enjoy the lies they tell you.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> Exactly, worry about your own little world you live in. The rest of the world could take care of itself. The world would be a better place to live if people actually started doing that.


I don't know you personally, but am i allowed to think that you're an idiot or that only applies to people i know personally?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yooo
How did a generation with access to porn 24/7 and violence 24/7
turn out to be such soft reactive bitches?

It was a slip, it made sense in the context, he apologized

Damn and you all want the AE back 
:ti


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> The only one who sounds like an attention seeker here is you.
> 
> Shut up & stop generalizing a handful of people into the overwhelming majority, or does people giving their opinions on a forum designed for discussion not compute in that gifted head of yours?


`Discussing it` is one way to put it.

Another way to describe these vanity-whining threads is to say its feigned outrage and one giant performance we're all supposed to go along with.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Booker obviously didn't mean anything bad by it, but I believe a 'think before you speak' kind of approach is what is best when speaking about a deceased wrestler, just incase any offence is caused. 

Booker T probably had an "oh shit" face after he realised what he said :lol


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> Yooo
> How did a generation with access to porn 24/7 and violence 24/7
> turn out to be such soft reactive bitches?
> 
> ...


Harsh, but I absolutely agree.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I don't know you personally, but am i allowed to think that you're an idiot or that only applies to people i know personally?


You could think of me anyway way you wish. I'm happy in my life and how I think and don't let every little thing bother me that doesn't concern me. Can you say the same.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, really really surprised to read the first pages of this thread and see all these intelligent posters believing it to be an intentional joke at Owen!

This is a perfect time to point out how bullshit the trite claim that _"People who thought it was something bad are just looking for something to complain/be offended about"_ is. I knew I'd see it and right on cue some fool had responded to Booker T's apology with that bollocks, well seeing as many people here would be tarred by that accusation I thought I'd bring it up here because it pisses me off even when it's not aimed at me.

It's that idea that rather than other people simply getting a different impression or drawing a different conclusion to you, they're sinisterly hoping Booker T will say something about Owen Hart so they can deliberately twist it into something scandalous because this brings them a twisted joy....just remember that if you're ever one to claim that somebody else is "complaining for the sake of complaining" *<---try not to be that fucking idiot.*


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

IWC crying out for more attitude and edginess in the WWE for the past 10 years.

One commentator makes an edgy comment and you lose your shit. Get over yourselves.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

LivingColor said:


> IWC crying out for more attitude and edginess in the WWE for the past 10 years.
> 
> One commentator makes an edgy comment and you lose your shit. Get over yourselves.


Is IWC a person in this above quote? IWC is a collective right? So IWC must include the people who lost their shit in this thread yes? So if we're to name names, oleanderson89 has been "crying out for more attitude and edginess in the WWE" has he?

ACP? He's been doing that has he? Arkham258? HHHisXpacXSteph? They've all been crying out for more attitude and edginess in the WWE have they?

You, like a flurry of others here, are talking out of your fucking arses.


So we've got hypocritically demanding edginess and then complaining because a wrestler's tragic death was seemingly mocked (_genius logic there - edgy = joke about when we killed wrestlers through negligence!_)

We've got "political correctness"
We've got "social justice warriors"
We've got "oversensitive manginas"
We've got "IWC"
We've got accusations that the mistaken party "overanalyze every little thing WWE does"
and we've got accusations of "fake outrage" and "phony anger"


A bunch of otherwise intelligent people conclude that a commentator deliberately laughed about their fellow wrestler's tragic on air death *and they're not the ones who made themselves look the stupidest*.

Note to people who believe in manginas, social justice warriors, PC brigades, IWC, oversensitivity, perpetual outrage, widespread hypocrisy, fake anger: *They just assumed the worst and reached the wrong conclusion - the rest is bullshit you feed your brain because you lack the ability to accurately understand your fellow members of society - YOU are who makes society a shittier place*, for me at least.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Yooo
> How did a generation with access to porn 24/7 and violence 24/7
> turn out to be such soft reactive bitches?
> 
> ...


The AE was back in that Kiss Me Arce match, and yeah that went over like a fart in chruch.. Imagine a tuxedo match like the one between the Fink and Harvey W. going down now a days! The rage and pouting would be epic!
:ha


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

If Booker was joking it was in bad taste. But if he was focusing on Owen's career and not his death then it just sounds bad if taken in the wrong content. To me the reaction to the whole thing is what is sad. That it seems when people think of Owen they only think of his death as opposed to his great career.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Booker shouldn't have to apologize for anything. At the same time they could have mentioned Ken Shamrock or William Regal instead; I said they cause Vince could have feed them those lines.

Far from a PC apologist but Katie Vick and "Eddie's in hell" were both stupid when the product wasn't pussiied as it is now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The only thing Booker was trying to say was Neville has a higher flying style than Owen did.. That's even self evident by the context of the damned conversation.

He wasn't talking about Owen's death at all ffs..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Mercy said:


> *lol I hope that really didn't happen.*


*
I just re-watched it. It did happen indeed. easy to miss though. *



Solf said:


> Am I a douche for actually thinking it's the funniest thing they've said for a while ? I do have a special sense of humor, though.





Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Can someone tell me what is exactly is the problem with the comment?
> 
> Because that shit was gold :Jordan


*Didn't find this joke that bad at all either but once again considering how many Benoit jokes have been made since 07 this felt pretty tame.

Come on we hear far worse on weekly bases with shows like family guy and south park(for some reason these shows spring to mind).*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> looool people are surprised at the lows WWE will stoop to? This is the same company that regularly made fun of JR's bell's palsy, the same company that had Batista talk about Eddie being in hell after he died, the same company that used Lawler's heart attack for cheap heat, the same company that makes fun of Lilian Garcia's "horse face".........


*It was Orton who said Eddie was in hell which was part of him being a heel and getting himself over. People really need to let things go. This stuff won't bring back Eddie nor Owen if we all get super sensitive. *


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

RiC David said:


> So we've got hypocritically demanding edginess and then complaining because a wrestler's tragic death was seemingly mocked (_genius logic there - edgy = joke about when we killed wrestlers through negligence!_)


Please for the love of god, please watch the video instead of jumping at shadows, no where in what I watched was Owens death 'mocked', Booker was referring to Neville not Owens death... Put down your pitch fork and torches and get off your high horse for crying out loud!

Guess there's no swaying you, you seem contempt with you're wild imagination and falsehoods! Thanks for the red rep, obviously you are offended by opinions or I hit a nerve but I stand by the fact that people are making a mountain out of a molehill here!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Neville is portrayed in WWE like "The Man Who Gravity Forgot", so when JBL said Owen Hart was a kind of high-flyer, Booker said that because of that nick Neville has. It was a really really bad choice of words, but I'm sure it was unintentional.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Apparently 95% of the viewing audience forgot there was once an Attitude Era.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

It was an honest mistake. Let it go.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

It's amazing what a quote taken out of context can do.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

ellthom said:


> Please for the love of god, please watch the video instead of jumping at shadows, no where in what I watched was Owens death 'mocked', Booker was referring to Neville not Owens death... Put down your pitch fork and torches and get off your high horse for crying out loud!
> 
> Guess there's no swaying you, you seem contempt with you're wild imagination and falsehoods! Thanks for the red rep, obviously you are offended by opinions or I hit a nerve but I stand by the fact that people are making a mountain out of a molehill here!


No swaying me? Ugh. *I was NOT one of the people who concluded that Booker was mocking Owen, I'm one of the people who thinks that's an absurd conclusion and posted about how shocked I was that so many otherwise intelligent posters would think that*.

The comment you quoted, if you didn't just guess my position on the Booker incident, was about *the reaction to those who drew the wrong conclusion*. I _AGREE_ that people are making a mountain out of a molehill, I'm just not so deluded or unable to understand other human beings' reactions that I decide that it was

"just a bunch of SJW making a fuss about nothing!!" and "tak[ing] anything out of context now days just so they can be apart of something!"

THAT's why I criticised you and the handfull of others who spouted that crap. Rather than simply see it as what it was---people assuming the worst, taking the quote out of context without hearing it spoken, and reaching an inaccurate conclusion---you've told yourself that it 's "social justice warriors" who want to "be apart [sic] of something".

If you read my post again you'll see that THIS is what that entire post was about - about how people like yourself projected sinister motivations and self affirming stereotypes (SJWs, people looking for trouble etc.) onto a simple and honest human mistake.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it's safe to say, this thread and the discussion has long ran it's course.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys, I highly doubt the defy gravity thing was MEANT to reference his death. He was saying that Owen didnt make us go "WOW" and "Defy gravity with his aerial moves" like Nevelle did. It was an honest bad choice of words.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lexrules said:


> You could think of me anyway way you wish. I'm happy in my life and how I think and don't let every little thing bother me that doesn't concern me. Can you say the same.


I guess i'm happy, yeah, but what does that has anything to do with you being an idiot?


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

Didn't make the connection at the time as how I took it was simply that Owen for all his excellence did not wow like Neville does. Now its brought up I can see it and while there will be apologies I don't believe it was deliberate or at least not on Booker's end. Yeah but he didn't defy gravity (like Neville) is exactly how I'd put it if what JBL said was forwarded to me. Sometimes you forget the connection between saying something like that and Owen's death.

If anything JBL may be guilty of being insensitive as his comment seems an obvious set up for the other person to make the "owen died because of gravity" joke even if they don't intend to. Basically I simply don't believe Booker would go there intentionally though JBL setting him up is believable.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

This happened just after Neville did a moonsault off the top rope on to Harper outside the ring

Their exact words were:

*JBL: Neville could be our first high flying king

Booker: - (Laughs)

JBL: I guess Owen was a high flyer but not quite like this

Booker: He didn't decide to. . . he didn't defy gravity
*

Booker got tongue tied and was directly referring to Neville when he said the "he didn't defy gravity" line. Neville had just done that moonsault off the top rope, and was doing a missile dropkick as Booker said it.

Nothing in this at all.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mister Sinister said:


> I love how all of the apologists are ignoring that only moments after mentioning Owen they used the word splatter. This was all intentional. Vince thinks the audience is dumb and wouldn't catch the jokes he put in there to entertain himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vince thinks he's hilarious but really is nothing but a vulgar imbecile, who had a couple of flashes of brilliance to get where he is.

Doesn't change the fact he's a fucktard and I have no doubt he told them to say it and was intentional


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I love how all of the apologists are ignoring that only moments after mentioning Owen they used the word splatter. This was all intentional. Vince thinks the audience is dumb and wouldn't catch the jokes he put in there to entertain himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you've never seen Owen wrestle then? Well that's cool. For just $9.99, you can revisit some of his matches. If you for example consider Shawn Michaels or Chris Jericho high flyers, then you'd definitely have to consider Owen Hart a high flyer. The Blue Blazer gimmick wasn't even a significant part of Owen's career.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

There is no proof Booker T was referring to Owen's death. It was completely okay to say within the context that was given. It was just an unfortunate choice of words.

At this rate WWE is going to completely stop mentioning dead Wrestlers to avoid any controversy. You can't start an uproar over everything. I am an Owen Hart fan and I believe WWE's failure to properly coordinate their stunts directly resulted in the death of Owen Hart. And if WWE did anything that was offensive to Owen Hart I would be upset. But this honestly looks like a slip of the tongue. Please, before letting this upset you consider the circumstances. You have live mic Vince screaming in your ear and are 1/3 of a trainwreck conversation with morons that are as big of morons as you are and you have to come up with something to say. And JBL says "Owen Hart was a highflyer, but not like this." That is a total fucking set up. There is no way Booker T went into this Raw intending to say anything offensive about Owen Hart.

And if JBL and Booker T intended to say what they said in the way you are all upset over, then yes what a bunch of assholes. But for now, cool your jets and take a deep breath. Turning this into an issue is only spreading hate and turning this into something horrible.


----------



## m00m00m00 (Mar 3, 2014)

It was just a poor choice of words if anything JBL is more to blame even bringing owen hart up being a high flyer when he wasnt.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I think all the shitheads that are bitching about this needs to shut the fuck up. This whole issue is being overs analyzed and think that it's referencing to Owen's death. The ones who are doing so are just complete total idiotic retards.

And if anything Booker apologized that he meant no ill will.

And on that note, I agree with an earlier post that this thread has gone on long enough. Someone close this fucking thread.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Beatles123 said:


> You guys, I highly doubt the defy gravity thing was MEANT to reference his death. He was saying that Owen didnt make us go "WOW" and "Defy gravity with his aerial moves" like Nevelle did. It was an honest bad choice of words.


I know, right? Some of these people overreacting needs to be slapped in the face.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Geeee said:


> So you've never seen Owen wrestle then? Well that's cool. For just $9.99, you can revisit some of his matches. If you for example consider Shawn Michaels or Chris Jericho high flyers, then you'd definitely have to consider Owen Hart a high flyer. The Blue Blazer gimmick wasn't even a significant part of Owen's career.


No, Jericho and HBK were not high flyers (at least, Jericho cut that out after he snapped his leg early in his career). I get the feeling that many WWE viewers have ever actually seen a cruiserweight match from the WCW days or an X Division match in TNA.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jericho and HBK were more high impact than high flyers.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

i heard it when i happened i was a bit shocked but i dont think it was intended that way as a joke more a comment on differences on wrestling styles just mispoken. id like to see an apology from booker though and an explanation of how it was meant


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RiC David said:


> No swaying me? Ugh. *I was NOT one of the people who concluded that Booker was mocking Owen, I'm one of the people who thinks that's an absurd conclusion and posted about how shocked I was that so many otherwise intelligent posters would think that*.
> 
> The comment you quoted, if you didn't just guess my position on the Booker incident, was about *the reaction to those who drew the wrong conclusion*. I _AGREE_ that people are making a mountain out of a molehill, I'm just not so deluded or unable to understand other human beings' reactions that I decide that it was
> 
> ...


You are the one excusing people that share your views on wrestling for being idiots by overreacting. And accusing others of sweeping generalizations to deflect away from their shitty conclusions. I don't see you objecting to generalizations brought up regularly by the same shitty posters who you somehow deem are intelligent posters so vividly. Yet here you are deflecting from their overreactions by trying to target those that shit on them for reaching shitty conclusions based on hearsay.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

What do you think of this guy's opinion on the situation...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I really really really doubt the comment was meant to be a reference to the unfortunate event. Really, Booker was just trying to put Neville over saying Owen never really flew "like THIS!". 

Either way, its messed up and he absolutely should have apologized. Glad he did.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

What a dipshit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

P.C. gone fucking mad!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bruce Hart's comments on the situation:


> At least Booker T has publically apologized for his remarks about my brother Owen and at least WWE saw fit to edit his comments out of all RAW replays,however myself and other members of the Hart family were offended by Booker Ts ill chosen comments. As Owens brother Booker I found no humour and was deeply offended and disappointed by the remarks on RAW and don't know why you be that insensitive and indescreet. Frankly Booker T you should be ashamed of yourself. By the way Neville is not half the worker Owen was.
> 
> I rest my case


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL at you fucking morons, you guys are ready to publicly execute Booker & JBL for this shit over a simple mistake, I don't know how any of you were ever fans of the Attitude Era if you are this soft and sensitive over an isssue like this, you act like Booker said that about your dead Mom or Brother or something along those lines 

now you wanna talk about him losing his job? that this is unforgivable? 

But you wanna give a free pass to Benoit who killed his family and want to put him in the fucking Hall of Fame? 

fpalm

this forum really show's its age sometimes...


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Nobody should ever talk about "the wussification of America` anymore like it's something that's coming. It's here and it's already complete. This country is full of man-bitches. Whining internet man-bitches that disgrace the world `man` in most every other country in the world.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

I listened to the part where he talks about it a few times now and it is quite apparent that he meant no disrespect. Booker is an innocent half retard and doesn't really have bad intentions. He just finds it hard to articulate and you got to blame WWE for making him an announcer. This whole thing could have easily been avoided...Anyway no point in whining bout it.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Disgusting Jokes About Owen Hart's Death on Raw*



Mercy said:


> *It's a joke of context. Remember when Eddie died and the insensitive storyline they did with the line about Eddie being in hell? That's the reference. WWE does this shit and people still give them money hand over fist. This is not the first time WWE has done it.*


we live in a time where people are sensitive about everything, imagine the attitude era in this age..people would be crying and whimpering about everything.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

wow......


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Owen Didnt Defy Gravity? Holy Shit*



HHHisXpacXSteph said:


> Yes, JBL said "well owen was a high flyer" and Booker said "Well he didnt defy gravity" and laughed. I mean Im hoping he's talking about his in ring style but holy shit to talk about defying gravity and mentioning a guy who plummeted to his death...what the fuck. Either theyre insensitive pricks making the crudest fucking joke or theyre incompetent.


I heard this also , at first I was like did I really just hear it. and yes yes I did. Can't believe they thought they could get away with it. Im hoping they meant more his in ring style.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

At first I thought it must have been intentional, because why single out Owen as a high flier, when he could have mentioned dozens of other guys. Then I realized he was talking about Kings of the Ring, and Owen had already been mentioned by Neville moments ago. Listening again tot he lines, they do come across as him meaning Neville would be the most "man gravity forgot" than Owen.

Imagine if Booker had instead said "Ya, but Owen Hart. Gravity remembered him!"

I bet after Booker said what he did, he immediately realized what he'd said and thought to himself "TELL ME I DIDN'T JUST SAY THAT!"


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol @ anyone who think it wasn't intentional. One of the most tasteless, inappropriate jokes I've ever heard.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Booker isn't clever enough to come up with that joke. Despite being distasteful it is pretty funny. Booker can barely speak fucking English let alone put words in said language together to make a joke this clever.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is this thread still open?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

swibbs said:


> What do you think of this guy's opinion on the situation...


I love how these guys defend wwe for this crass comment that vince and or Kevin fed him, if it were a TNA commentator that made this comment these 2 wwe ass kissers would have dedicated 10 shows to this bashing TNA in every direction, but since its wwe they try to sugar coat it.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you people really think he was trying to make a joke out of his death jeez.. 

He was only saying that Neville was more of high flyer than owen was and using his gimmick of defying gravity.

Poor choice of words yeah.. But massively over exaggerated


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> You are the one excusing people that share your views on wrestling for being idiots by overreacting. And accusing others of sweeping generalizations to deflect away from their shitty conclusions. I don't see you objecting to generalizations brought up regularly by the same shitty posters who you somehow deem are intelligent posters so vividly. Yet here you are deflecting from their overreactions by trying to target those that shit on them for reaching shitty conclusions based on hearsay.



I was embarrassed reading them make fools of themselves in the first pages but I don't think they were being idiots and I don't think they overreacted - what they did was see a pattern that's seemingly too complex to be a coincidence and registering it as a (false) positive

Here, I'll make a case for it being intentional:

_*Let's just look at the facts: Owen Hart, who is NEVER mentioned on WWE television even in passing by the commentators is mentioned. JBL for no explainable reason says "We've never had a high flyer for a champion", again not a natural sounding remark, before correcting himself "Well other than Owen Hart" at which point Booker T immediately respondes, as if on cue "Yeah but he didn't defy gravity".

So the first time Owen Hart's mentioned on WWF/E television since the announcement of his death and it's somebody saying "he didn't defy gravity"? I know you're probably thinking that they'd never say something so hideous but remember who it is we're dealing with and remember all the fucked up things they've done over the years, if Vince thinks he can get away with it then he'll probably say it (my *****).

This would be bound to get them in trouble and make them look like scumbags though right? Well how are most people interpretting the situation now? They're dismissing it as a joke and mocking those who are "stupid" enough to see through it; they already have gotten away with it. They're not idiots, they know they need plausible deniability - as long as an alternative innocent explanation exists, most people will choose to believe it because it's what they'd rather be the truth. Vince gets his fucked up kicks, people blame those who were offended for being politically correct social justice warriors, and most people are too blind or naive to realise what really happened*._


I don't think that people who fall for that type of false pattern bias as idiots, I don't think that's being an idiot - I can absolutely see how people would take it as what it sounded like. You seem to think that if I didn't like some of the members who thought it was intentional that I'd be calling them stupid and insulting them but this is a bit like being duped by fake videos in that I don't think people are dumb for being wrong about if something's real. If I thought Booker was really joking about Owen's death then I wouldn't be pleased either - I don't call that overreacting, it's just entirely misplaced.

As you know from reading my pretentious posts, what I do find ignorant and frustrating is when people project these expectations of 'what kind of person would take offence from what Booker said' onto people. It's irritating because what's being said about someone is untrue - they don't "go around looking for things to complain about/be offended by", but also because this affirms these people's broken view of society - somebody who thinks society's overrun by political correctness will look at a situation and see what fits their feelings, that's what drives me nuts.

I *do* call out the people who I like as well as those who I don't - it probably causes a few not to like me (besides the pretentiousness of course) but I do it so Kirby stomp those accusations of hypocrisy if you would there.

You're dismissed.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL Mic Skills said:


> LOL at you fucking morons, you guys are ready to publicly execute Booker & JBL for this shit over a simple mistake, I don't know how any of you were ever fans of the Attitude Era if you are this soft and sensitive over an isssue like this, you act like Booker said that about your dead Mom or Brother or something along those lines
> 
> now you wanna talk about him losing his job? that this is unforgivable?
> 
> ...


Just because they're not talking about a family member of mine doesn't make it any less reprehensible.

And name me the people that are bashing Booker & JBL but are also Benoit sympathizers. I'm willing to bet those are two entirely different groups of people.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RiC David said:


> I was embarrassed reading them make fools of themselves in the first pages but I don't think they were being idiots and I don't think they overreacted - what they did was see a pattern that's seemingly too complex to be a coincidence and registering it as a (false) positive
> 
> Here, I'll make a case for it being intentional:
> 
> ...


Except it was a KOTR tournament, hence bringing up Owen. Neville brought up Harley Race and Owen Hart in his promo too.

You claim you get annoyed by others for projecting their expectations yet you do the very same shit all the time in here with your pretentious ramblings.

Do you go full rant on those that project their expectations of people who enjoy the product in its current state? No, or at least you don't rant on them as hard. You showed your bias. That's cool, just don't be a pretentious prick trying to PROJECT yourself as above bias with those that you have a disagreement in opinions with.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

You kids want edgy but can't handle shit. You demand perfect from everyone all of the time while being walking flaws of nature yourselves.

Way to make a big deal out of nothing. 

Mongs.


----------



## Lucifer The Dark (Jun 29, 2007)

Now that I've actually watched Raw & heard the comments, I'd say they weren't scripted, just another case of someone saying something on the spur of the moment & getting it wrong, shit happens get over it.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I genuinely don't think Booker meant it in that way. I think it was a slip of the tongue and he could have said it about any other former IC champ but it just happened to be Owen Hart which was unfortunate.

Remember this is the guy who said n*gger on live tv, he's prone to the odd slip up but i have always been a fan of his.

What one of the Harts said about Neville aswell was completely unneccessary.

For all the people wanting the company to be a bit more edgy and provoactive this very incident proves why they cannot do that. A massive uproar over a slip of the tongue. You's ain't ready for an attitude like era, you's couldn't f*cking handle it you bunch of snivelling, whiney p*ssy's.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

This thread


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's out of context people,I mean you cannot seriously believe his he didn't defy gravity comment was about him falling and breaking his neck. It was meant to point out although he did high flying moves for his time in the ring it's apples to oranges compared to Neville, unfortunately it just doesn't come off well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> Except it was a KOTR tournament, hence bringing up Owen. Neville brought up Harley Race and Owen Hart in his promo too.
> 
> You claim you get annoyed by others for projecting their expectations yet you do the very same shit all the time in here with your pretentious ramblings.
> 
> Do you go full rant on those that project their expectations of people who enjoy the product in its current state? No, or at least you don't rant on them as hard. You showed your bias. That's cool, just don't be a pretentious prick trying to PROJECT yourself as above bias with those that you have a disagreement in opinions with.


Re: the first sentence, why are you countering my case for the comment being intentional? You know I don't think it was intentional, I was clearly making that case to show how convincing it is. If you came away unclear on this then you couldn't have read my entire post - my posts are poetry, please do not attempt to edit my poetry with your skim reading.

Do I go full rant on those that project their expectations of people who enjoy the product in its current state? Who has done this? I don't recall seeing this so are you sure it's happened in a thread I've posted in? I don't read everything and I dont bother donning the war paint for everyone who says something disagreeable but if I saw someone say "People who think WWE's good are clearly braindead sheep who only watch because they want to be cool", I'd probably put my mighty pen to ink. That said, there was a bonafide circle jerk of a thread about why people don't give Lucha Underground/other promotions a chance if they think WWE sucks and I felt really inclined to "go full rant" but ultimately I was too tired to bother - you shouldn't take my absence of verbal massacre as mercy.

I don't doubt that I'm biased or hypocritical though - I don't think I've met anyone who wasn't, not that this isn't a cop out; this has never been my gripe though, I challenge you to quote me accusing someone of hypocrisy or "DOUBLE STANDARDS". When you say I "PROJECT [myself] as above bias", this is not projection in the sense that I'm critical of - in fact what you mean is *present* myself as above bias (which I don't, I'm just so critical of others that people assume I think my shit doesn't stink).

The projecting I spoke of is saying thing like "people who were offended are just looking for things to be offended by" - they're projecting their preexisting beliefs about other people's motivations (crude, misanthropic, self serving explanations). When have you ever heard anybody say "I just complain for the sake of complaining" or "I just [like/dislike something] to try to be cool"? Nobody does because we all understand our own motives while many have a tendency to paint others in the most caricaturistic fashion and I've explained why I hate that.

By the way, I'd have referred to you as an "otherwise intelligent poster" even though we're hardly buddies, it's not just about whether people Like my pretentious ramblings.

Have I won you over yet? Because I'm going to and you're going to hate it - I'd dislike me too if I wasn't me but only out of jealousy and sexual tension.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Thats pretty low of Booker T to say that considering Owen fell to his death


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wow. people actually think booker meant this as a joke? booker doesn't even come up with clever sarcastic things to say first of all, it's not his style. and nobody would be stupid enough to make a joke about owen on the air on purpose due to the obvious backlash that would come with it. it's easy to use a bad choice of wording for any given situation. hell, i remember after the wake of one of my friend's, we went to this restaurant that must have been over 100 degrees. some lady said it's hot in here, i said "yea, i'm dying". after a second it hit me that it was horrible choice of words, but when you're in the moment, you're not always thinking of the circumstance, and all that.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

People cry and moan about WWE being too PG, but when they make edgy jokes/segments, you all cry that it's too offensive. Such Hippocratic,


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> People cry and moan about WWE being too PG, but when they make edgy jokes/segments, you all cry that it's too offensive. Such Hippocratic,



I know you wanted to use a great big word there, but;

Hippocratic - of or relating to Hippocrates, or the school of medicine which took his name.

"Hypocrites" is the one you want.

I am positive it was unintentional, Vince did an interview on Australian TV in '02 and was asked what was his most regrettable event, and didn't think twice about his answer. If you think making jokes about a man plummeting to his death in front of a live audience, considered the worst incident in the history of the industry, is simply "edgy content", I hope John Cena (who I can't stand) goes around for another decade.

There are taboo subjects which can be presented for entertainment value. This is not one of them, and wasn't used in that way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Loose Reality said:


> I know you wanted to use a great big word there, but;
> 
> Hippocratic - of or relating to Hippocrates, or the school of medicine which took his name.
> 
> ...


So much fail here.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> So much fail here.



Explain it to me.

Edit: Actually don't bother. Obviously, with that name, you are old enough to have been around at the time, but I can see you aren't yet mature enough to comprehend the circumstances here.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

Absolutely hilarious, Booker T for comment of the year


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Robbyfude said:


> People cry and moan about WWE being too PG, but when they make edgy jokes/segments, you all cry that it's too offensive. Such Hippocratic,


Don't drag Hippocrates into this, that's what you always do.


What do you mean you never mention the celebrated ancient Greek philosopher? I see people do it frequently and you're "people" therefore it must be you who does it.

Anyway, I'd appreciate if you stopped crying that things are too offensive too.

What do you mean you don't do that? I see people do it all the time and you're "people" therefore it must be you who does it.


Are you with me? You're not? Ugh, then listen up:


> People cry and moan about WWE being too PG


WHO? WHO does? "People"? Which people? The same people who were offended by Booker's comment? Bullshit. Have you been keeping a list of names? Explain to me how you know that it's the same people. You don't. You're just not intelligent enough to realise that not everybody you see posting is the same "people".




> but when they make edgy jokes/segments


I have never met a single person (or "people" as you apparently view every unique individual, other than yourself of course because you're special) who says "I want more edgy content and by edgy content I mean mockery of tragic deaths due to WWE's negligence". That isn't what people want - most people understand this obvious point but you don't bother to use whatever latent intelligence you have to figure it out.



> you all cry that it's too offensive


You all? Well it couldn't be a dumb WF comment without generalisations and absolutes could it?




> Such Hippocratic


What's weird is that you actually spelled Hippocratic properly despite using the wrong word _and_ the wrong syntax ("so hypocritical" or "such hypocrisy", not "such hypocritical").

.
.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> People cry and moan about WWE being too PG, but when they make edgy jokes/segments, you all cry that it's too offensive. Such Hippocratic,


I'm guessing English isn't your first language?


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Watching raw now, heard the comment. Doubt very much booker meant it to make fun of Owens death.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Robbyfude said:


> People cry and moan about WWE being too PG, but when they make edgy jokes/segments, you all cry that it's too offensive. Such Hippocratic,


Or you could say "So Hypocritical" and then people won't mock you. :shrug

Don't worry, though. Many here know what you meant. 




XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> So much fail here.


This coming from a Patsie fan. Oh the irony.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tducey said:


> Watching raw now, heard the comment. Doubt very much booker meant it to make fun of Owens death.


Nope. Certainly didn't mean to. I bet he wasn't even aware of it until someone in the back mentioned it. I think he still didn't believe it until they replayed the segment where he said it and only THEN he realized how it sounded. 


Hey..he apologized. End of story. 

Let's move on, people.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it was just worded wrong and that Booker actually realized it as it came out but it was too late.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

I think Booker was just trying to do what he usually does and big up the talent in the ring, but the way he worded it was comically tragic.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Booker would never do anything to disrespect Owen's memory.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

At well over 300 posts I think the same points are being repeated at this point.


----------

